# Auros RTX 3090 Lüfter tausch



## WotansErbe85 (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mir jetzt die Finger im Netz wund gesucht habe, wollte ich hier mal eine Frage stellen, bezüglich der AIO Wasserkühlung meiner AORUS RTX 3090 Waterforce:

Ich würde gerne die Lüfter auf dem Radiator gegen Corsair ML 120 Lüfter tauschen, die diese leiser sind und einen höheren statischen Druck aufbringen, eine ganz einfach Sache habe ich gedacht, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, das die Lüfter nicht über einen "normalen" PWN Anschluss, sondern über so einen mini PWM Anschluss betrieben werden, wie er halt auf dem Board der GraKA zu finden ist, ich möchte nur ungern die Karte aufschrauben sondern lieber eine Art Adapter Kabel nutzen um von dem Anschluss auf einen normal 4 pin PWM Anschluss zu kommen.
Das Stromkabel von der Graka ist so ein Anschluss wie der weisse auf dem Bild :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich bräuchte wäre genau dieser Adapter nur eben mit dem "Männlichen" Gegenstück dieses Anschlusses, weiss jemand ob man den irgendwo bekommt?
Und falls nicht, ist die Verkabelung gleich zum Standart 4pin PWM? sprich kann man die Kabel darauf einfach auf einen normalen PWM Anschluss legen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Mühe


----------



## soulstyle (22. Januar 2021)

Kannst Du bitte mal den Stecker Buchse  posten was Du verlängern möchtest.
Also Kabelende von der Graka was verlängert werden soll und wo das verlängerte Kabel aufgesteckt werden soll.
Normalerweise sollten es "4 polig Molex PWM Stecker Buchse" sein.
Oder Du meinst micro JST??


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

Das finde ich nur aus dem Ausland.


			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## soulstyle (22. Januar 2021)

Echt gibts günstiger in Germany 








						Gelid Solutions VGA PWM Adapter - Zubehör für Grafikkarten | Mindfactory.de
					

Zubehör für Grafikkarten von Gelid | Gelid Solutions VGA PWM Adapter :: Verfügbar :: über 110 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Aber ich vermute er möchte das weisse Anschlusstück als Stecker / Stecker.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

Ich vermute das es so richtig ist, Stecker auf die Grafikkarte und normale PWM Lüfter angesteckt und dann passt auch der Adapter. Gut das du eines hier Mindfactory gefunden hast. Ist schwer was zu finden wenn die genaue Bezeichnung nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## WotansErbe85 (24. Januar 2021)

hallo, ich hab das ganze System jetzt noch mal auseinander geschraubt und hoffe ich kann es ein bisschen veranschaulichen was ich meine, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die von Gigabyte verbauten Lüfter haben diesen Mini 4 PIN PWM Anschluss, Das habe ich so noch nie bei einem Lüfter gesehen, deswegen suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, von dem linken Stecker hier auf dem Bild, von dem aus der Strom von der Grafikkarte kommt, auf einen Standard 4 PIN PWM Anschluss zu kommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier auf dem Bild ist links das Kabel  von der Grafikkarte und rechts der Anschluss für den Lüfter, ich suche einen Adapter mit dem ich vom linken Stecker auf den rechten kommen kann und finde einfach kein, und ich glaube auch dass es keinen gibt der so funktioniert, warum auch immer. Meine Frage ist kann ich eventuell einfach die Kabel zusammenlegen,? Immerhin handelt sich bei beiden Anschlüssen um PWM Anschlüsse, so wie ich gelesen habe ist die Belegung identisch nur die Größe ist anders, ist das wirklich so?


----------

